# Anyone else here have eczema?



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you use to treat it? I get flare-ups occasionally, but usually it's just on my hands. I have an outbreak on hands at the moment and was wondering if anyone here can recommend a remedy that works for them? Any over the counter products work well?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I've never found any OTC products that work. Moisturizers just seem to make it worse. You can try some OTC hydrocortisone creams and see if they work. I have to use the RX 2.5% hydro or nothing happens. Do your hands get so bad that they crack and bleed? If so there is a high zoot steroid called Fluocinonide, it is only .05% so it is pretty nasty stuff. It works amazing, but if you use it too much it can start to thin your skin.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My doctor recommended Vaseline Intensive Care lotion for me. It's working pretty well.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

whitewhale, yeah they do get that bad. The skin thinning is what worries me about steroid creams. Thanks for the info, I think I might look into getting a prescription to use for my hands at least. 

laura024, that's actually one I haven't tried yet, but if it works well for eczema, it might be something that I could try for everyday use. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Also, keep your hands dry as much as possible. You probably already know, but water only makes it worse. Especially on cold days.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I wear gloves as much as possible when doing housework, but I do wash my hands _a lot_, which as you said, makes it worse during the cold. I do think I need to try to keep my hands dry as much as I can and moisturize more often. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, LaRibbon. =) Since I posted this thread, I'm starting to get a rash and I haven't been able to go shopping yet, but I have the cc and vaseline on hand. So, I'm going to give that I try.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's a great idea Banzai, I just wish that I still lived near the beach. It really was a stress reliever for me being near the ocean. Thanks!

Nice userpic by the way.


----------



## raaz00 (Feb 16, 2010)

gg87, have you tried a tanning bed? Stress makes me break out bad and my dermatologist suggested either light therapy or going to a tanning bed. There are of course risks with it, but if I have a bad outbreak, then a month of the tanning bed will clear mine up. Just a thought.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I've never tried that raaz. I'll definitely to look into it as I'm willing to try mostly anything to help when I'm having a bad outbreak. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

for my spouse, eczema on his hands is worsened with soap, so try using more of the purel stuff, wont get so dried out.


----------

